# TopStyler



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone seen the infomercial for the TopStyler?





It's on sale at QVC so they're offering it discounted for 3 payments. I picked it up because I have 30 days to play with it.. but I'm curious if anyone else owns it or has an opinion about it?

The concept seems to make sense. Curl the hair with head and then setting the curl by letting it cool down in it's curled state.

This girl has some videos using it.. seems work pretty well but takes a little practice.

What do you girls think about it?


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 25, 2011)

I just saw the commercial last week.

My hair is naturally curly/wavy so it wouldn't be for me.

I was curious if it worked as well at home, as it shows on the commercial.

Do you find that the curls are hard to style or do they fall nicely?

I recall that the flat iron styler was close to $100 - how much does this set go for?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 25, 2011)

I just bought it today so I won't know how well it works for a week or two, but it seems to be getting rave reviews! Usually infomercial products are hit or miss but the only real complaint I've read from people about the TopStyler is how pricey it is. If you get it from the manufacturers website it comes out to about $155. But you can get them on Ebay for $95 and the QVC special right now is about 3 payments of $30-$35 depending on your state's tax.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks


----------

